# Arlanza



## tanker

ARLANZA,built 1960 by Harland & Wolff,for Royal Mail Line.This ship was the third and the last of 3 sisters ,the others were AMAZON and ARAGON,using for the South america Trade.(old pic collect)


----------



## Doug Rogers

And subsequently converted into car carriers if I remember rightly.
Doug


----------

